# Elitepartner Mahnung



## Zuribuab (14 März 2011)

... Sorry for writing in English here but I'm American living in Zurich and I'm a bit worried about a mahnung from a website I got...

I subscribed for elitepartner.ch a couple of months back and after the expiration of my original contract they extended it automatically. Anyhow, I didn't notice until last week when the sent me a Mahnung via email. I guess this automatic extension was actually in the terms and conditions that I ticked but are they really allowed do this? It seems like extorsion. What if I refuse to pay? I never actually signed a physical piece of paper for that type of contract. Does that make a difference?


----------



## Hippo (14 März 2011)

*AW: Elitepartner Mahnung*

So you remember that You had to pay I guess.
But You thought that Your contract expires automatically?
I can only tell what about german contracts - and they do (normally) not expire automatically. You have to cancel them with a letter to the provider usually three months befor the time of the contract is over.
This time can be different from 1 week up to 1 year (I did not want to become a member of EP to check that)
And yes, it is legal to make electronic contracts via web in Europe. It´s not nessecary to haver a piece of paper to sign.
The contract says:
*7. Kündigung*
_ *Das Mitglied hat das Recht, den Vertrag - insbesondere zur  Abwendung der automatischen Verlängerung - unter Beachtung der  vereinbarten Kündigungsfrist (Rubrik "Preise und Leistungen") mit  Wirkung zu dem vereinbarten Vertragsende zu kündigen.* Die Verpflichtung  des Mitglieds, noch nicht gezahltes Entgelt für von ihm bereits  veranlasste oder bestellte Leistungen an EMN zu zahlen bleibt hiervon  unberührt, ein Recht auf Rückerstattung des an EMN gezahlten Entgelts  besteht nicht. Das Recht zur außerordentlichen Kündigung bleibt  unberührt. _
_ *Die Kündigung der VIP-  und/oder Premium-Mitgliedschaft bedarf zu ihrer Wirksamkeit der  Schriftform (eigenhändige Unterschrift) und ist per Fax oder per Post an  Elitemedianet GmbH (Adresse siehe Impressum) zu richten; die  elektronische Form ist ausgeschlossen.*_
..........


So I think you have to write a letter to the EP-Company*)  that you want to cancel the contract and I think you have to pay until the contract is finished.
Sorry for no better messages



*)  

 		 EliteMedianet GmbH 
  Am Sandtorkai 50 
  20457 Hamburg 
  E-Mail: [email protected] 
 		 			Fax: 			+49 40 60 00 95-95


----------

